# November just isn't our month



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for some reason , it seems that we just need to skip the month of November altogether...it just is not a good month for us here..
even with the OCA Eztravaganza coming up this week , which is getaway time for the wife and i..
took the van in to see what was leaking power steering fluid..it's the rack and pinion..$700-$800.. it's a 97 and probably not even worth that much..it also needs rear brakes , tires all around and a stabilizer link...another $1000+........then our fridge dies...and then to top it all off this past saturday someone stole the van..with my checkbook inside as well as 50 lbs of high end ice melter and $60 worth of flake foods...
yeah.....we really need to just skip November...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear this , John. Things will get better. When our fridge took a crap, we kept the milk between the door and storm door as it was winter. It sucks, I know.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I am so sorry John, I know how things can get rough. I'll keep you and your wife in my prayers and hope everything gets resolved soon.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

at least 1 pice of good news..a friend came over today and fixed the fridge..and it only cost $50..it was a bad thermostat....now all i need is for the police to call me and say they found the van and it is ok..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That happened to a friend of mine. Thieves hot-wired her old mopar mini-van at the mall and drove it to a verizon store to break in. She got it back, but it won't shut off, the cops found it running.

Hope you have fun at OCA, maybe I'll make it up next year.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear things are so rough, but just wait until karma catches up with the thieves who jacked your wheels. Might be a good time to start looking for another vehicle. There's usually a good deal to be found, though not always when you need it IME.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

very true todd..stuff always happens at the most inopportune times..hopefully i will be able to scrape up a couple hundred bucks to put down on another vehicle when i get paid next week..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In GA, thieves were selling old vehicles for scrap metal because the law didn't require a title for a car or truck of certain age. Really ruining lives for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Dang, that's awful! My own truck's timing belt broke, and that 460 bucks I don't have. Yep..November sucks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

I am just now seeing this. Hope things get better for you. Also I am just a phone call away if you need someone to talk to, other than your wife of course.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks guys..it has been almost 2 weeks and still no word from police....i really doubt they are looking for it anyhow....life marches on..it does little good to look back.


----------

